# projector recommendation?



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

Im looking for a great recommendation for a projector for our first in home project. i was hoping to stick around $2k for it. Can that be done and still get quality? My whole project I have set aside about $5k to give this a go. id like to be atleast 100in from 9-10ft range if not 125in screen. I need clarity and quality. Limited light in the background due to overhead lighting so no one kills them self walking to my stairs. I can black the light out from the windows and keep it to a very low minimum. I watch movies, TV, and fights on it. Any help is appreciated. Im hoping to take advantage of some black friday sales if possible.


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

Is this projector good for what im looking for: Epson Home Cinema 8350 Projector

Or would I be better off with something like a: Epson Home Cinema 3020e Projector

This one puts me over budget but im not sure what the dif is in them all: Epson Home Cinema 5030UB Projector


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I run a Panasonic PTAE8000U and could not be more happy with it. Check out the Black Friday ads. I've seen it listed around $2100 give or take a $100.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-DLAX55RBU-Full-Front-Projector/dp/B00BAZRGH4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385732746&sr=8-1&keywords=jvc+x55

Ive installed several of these and they are stunning when properly setup.... They do have 4k up-scaling and a highly advanced display configuration and vertical / horizontal lens shifting / focus / zoom .... many others....

My clients still call me and rave about it months after installing.... Ive seen the Epson 5020 and 6020 and they do look great as well but they dont have 4K upscale...

No doubt youll spend some serious hours tweaking the JVC but once you get it set its nothing but a joy to watch.. The only fuss about this projector is it MUST be used in a dark room...ie no window light ....


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for your input. When you say no window light is that no light in the room period or just none from outside? Im just trying to figure out how to configure my dimming system in the room. What is 4k up scaling? This is all new to me. I come from a medical background and have 0 experience in technology. i would still play Oregon trail if it worked on my computer lol.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

No meaning any outside or lights on in the room will seriously wash out the image.... Of course no one intends to watch movies et all with the lights on .. but a room full of windows would not be recommended with this projector ie a living room or game room ... its recommended to be in a dedicated Media room with zero outside light coming in.. of course if you have heavy dark curtains or shutters then your good to go...
I wasn't sure if your $5K was just for the projector or does that have to incl the audio equipment as well...

4K is the lastest version of high definition and is commonly referred to as Ultra high definition .. This JVC is not a true 4K image but an enhanced 1080P HD ... All that is to say it looks AMAZING...

See this article for a full review and technical description ....

http://www.projectorcentral.com/jvc_dla-x55r_home_theater_projector_review.htm


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

That is very helpful thanks alot. For 5k I was hoping to have some sort of almost complete cinema room. i know there is always going to be a few unexpected expenses. Im researching the 4k recommendations. I would end up just paying someone to set it up for me. I get to agitated messing with electronics getting them setup properly. The room is perfect for that screen if its meant to be dark, I can keep it blacked out very easily. I know the sound system will prob be an ongoing project as i add more and more speakers unless there is any good ones out that are priced well for the inexpensive whole package. im more interested/confused on the screen/ projector setup. So many options and recommendations makes it almost limitless. Thanks again


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

If you can try to set the projector away for the seating area is best, some have a fan noise that will overpower the lighter sounds; you don't want to be directly underneath it.

Projectors are great, we really enjoy ours. Can't run them hours & hours every day though, bulbs are expensive and it might only last a few short years. 
A lot of people double up with a large LED TV in the theater, maybe under a roll-up screen.


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

I didnt realize the projector you recommended was about $3500+. If i wanted to spend less is there a good starting point for projectors? Also are there any other 4k ones that are less expensive? My only concern is im new to this so im not sure where to start and dont want to end up with a 8k project by the time im done or a 4k pos. 
I guess im just looking for any competitive brands or models so i can see reviews on both and make an educated decision.
I realize i said $5k. i was thinking 5k for screen, projector, and the other goods. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for input. Can you tell me what brand you have and how much approx you spent? I dont know if i should go all out or be conservative. im lost in all this.


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

4k seems to be pretty expensive. If i didnt go 4k what is the next best step down? If i did go 4k, how much would a good screen for it run assuming i was somewhere around the 100 to 125in range?
im going to pay to have this setup properlt i just want to make sure i buy the right meat an potatoes.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

There are no cheaper 4k projectors.... That said go with 1080P Full HD like the Epson is highly rated............. Im listing some other recommended equipment
It is a bit past budget but I hate recommending cheap equipment that's not going to be at least very descent...The emphasis on these recommendations is the video which will look fantastic....

PROJECTOR - $2600.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_5030UB.htm

SCREEN- $1300. (16:9 @ 120 inches)

http://www.screeninnovations.com/tools/screen-calculator/PF/

RECEIVER - $650

http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-X2000-7-1-Channel-Networking-Receiver/dp/B00CALM2KS/ref=sr_1_3?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1385857360&sr=1-3 

BLU RAY PLAYER - $86

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S3100-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B00AWKC0EC/ref=lp_352697011_1_1?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1385858356&sr=1-1

SPEAKERS - $970

http://www.amazon.com/Fluance-Fidelity-Speaker-Surround-Theater/dp/B00B4V2W3M/ref=sr_1_69?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385857719&sr=1-69&keywords=fluance+speakers

SUBWOOFER - $110

http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-SUB-1200-12-Inch-Subwoofer/dp/B00669L3HS/ref=lp_172568_1_8?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1385857952&sr=1-8

HDMI CABLE to PROJECTOR from RECEIVER (typically 35-45 ft) $53

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025506&p_id=9431&seq=1&format=2

INSTALL - $1000-$1200


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Epson 5020UB

We've had several projectors, and wife and I are really enjoying ours. 
As far as fan noise, can't hear a thing in eco mode.

btw, Best Buys price match with Amazon, so look first there first and print add.

edit: we went cheap on the screen, I think it was only $150 - 105" a silver-ish color. 
It's a simple spring roll up, I don't mind it at all, guessing a high dollar one would be better, but okay/fine as is.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

A thought about the screen e.g. here the bookcases were in place - just drilled 4" holes in each side. Slipped the screen up-in and it rested on both sides. 
Reapplied molding on the outside (original molding concealed). The bottom of screen will slip up into the mini soffit

Highly recommend setting the screen "back" into something, to help keep ambulant light off the screen.


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> There are no cheaper 4k projectors.... That said go with 1080P Full HD like the Epson is highly rated............. Im listing some other recommended equipment
> It is a bit past budget but I hate recommending cheap equipment that's not going to be at least very descent...The emphasis on these recommendations is the video which will look fantastic....
> 
> PROJECTOR - $2600.
> ...


Wow that is very kind of you to spend the time laying this out like you did. Thanks alot. im looking through the items now and probably going to start ordering them tomorrow. I appreciate you not sending me just to keep budget, that is not my goal. I need QUALITY while staying near that price range. I was looking at this gentleman's due to the budget and setup size being similar to what I was looking to do. Do you mind telling me what your thoughts are of it? I dont care at all for 3d so i just want a overall good projector. Im really excited to have this laid out the way you did thanks a ton.

Another members setup:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ooms-only/68519-neverfinished94s-theater.html


----------



## crowman (Nov 28, 2013)

your setup looks very nice. Do you know the dif between the Epson 502UB and the 503UB? It looks like im going to roll with that model if you two guys im speaking with both recommend it. Its hard for me not to take my holiday bonus early and just go all out for the 4k but im sure ill be so excited when this is setup ill forget about it until the price goes down in the next year or so.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

crowman said:


> Wow that is very kind of you to spend the time laying this out like you did. Thanks alot. im looking through the items now and probably going to start ordering them tomorrow. I appreciate you not sending me just to keep budget, that is not my goal. I need QUALITY while staying near that price range. I was looking at this gentleman's due to the budget and setup size being similar to what I was looking to do. Do you mind telling me what your thoughts are of it? I dont care at all for 3d so i just want a overall good projector. Im really excited to have this laid out the way you did thanks a ton.
> 
> Another members setup:
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ooms-only/68519-neverfinished94s-theater.html


Most descent projectors now will have the option of 3D...you dont have to have it turned on...

I did want to ask if you prefer tower speakers as to in wall ??

About the other system I do not prefer that brand of amplifier (onkyo)

He also has quite a sum invested in seating ...Im not sure what your preferences are in this regard ...

As a rule I try to suggest a "matched" speaker system - meaning all the same speaker components are used in each speaker - this adds to the overall quality of sound.... 

About the speakers I have suggested ... honsestly I have not heard them in person... I suggested them based on price and what I judge as a descent speaker components from the technical specifications given and also that they are easily installed.....In the case that you ordered them and didn't like them they are returnable under policy of AMAZON...
IF you would prefer an inwall design I have installed many systems using POLK, , PROFICIENT all of which are good to very good in sound quality but vary greatly in price... The obvious advantage of in wall speakers are they look great, and they dont intrude into the room and they can sound really good if installed correctly....

As well the price I quoted as labor and install is a typical figure based on most of the homes that I install in - which are pre wired for speakers at the time the house was built .... Its safe to assume additional labor costs will be involved if your room has to be retro fitted with wires and cables... It will be to your advantage to have 2 or 3 bids for the installation... 

Im glad we are of help to you in some way ... that is the intention of Home Theater Shack ... it is our passion :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

crowman said:


> your setup looks very nice. Do you know the dif between the Epson 502UB and the 503UB? It looks like im going to roll with that model if you two guys im speaking with both recommend it. Its hard for me not to take my holiday bonus early and just go all out for the 4k but im sure ill be so excited when this is setup ill forget about it until the price goes down in the next year or so.


 the 5030 has a much higher CONTRAST RATIO compared to the 5020

5030 - 600000:1

5020 - 320000:1 

Other than this they are almost the same 

The 5020 does picture in picture (not a useful feature in my opinion) and you definately want the higher CONTRAST anyways


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

I only picked up the 5020 a couple of months ago; $2,500, higher contrast sounds good, but wife and I are very happy. I see there are still some 5020's left, seems they are about $100 less.

Yes three matched speakers up front does work best, not sure you need five to match, but don't use tiny bookshelf speakers in the rear either, you'll want a pretty good size speaker (e.g.7" woofer, 2-way) 

Main and rear speakers always sound better away from the wall, if you have the room.

Please drop by some Home Theater places for ideas, they will be glad to show off their systems!!

Receiver, my buddy just did a lot of research on them, ordered of internet, pick units at stores, after retuning all but one this is what he though was the best and easiest to use: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_745T758/NAD-T-758.html?search=NAD+VENDORID745&searchdisplay=NAD

Personally I like the idea the idea of "separates" and a 5 channel power amp, ours is 95lbs and 1,000 watts, but no bells and whistles and need 3 remotes, which doesn't bother me. This route is more expensive and clunky , but I simply think they sound better.

*Denon, buddy did try one and liked it, I'll check to see which one he had.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

One thought about the inexpensive subs; because several friends have asked me to look at the ones that stopped working. I wish manufactures would stop trying so hard with the "auto-turn-on", that seems to be the first thing to break down.
Some have brought in sub/amps that just blew. Also I never had any luck with $99 plate amps; never pushed them hard or connect the less than 4ohm, typ. 8ohm. Out of the 6 I have bought, only 2 are still working.

However not much to lose with a $109 sub (and PE does have a 1 year warranty) if you just want to get up and running; I bet you'll end up with a $1,000+ sub someday.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im not sure yet which EPSON youre leaning towards but there are 2 versions of the 5030 worth mentioning

The 5030 UB needs an HDMI cable to it

The 5030 UBe has a wireless transmitter and receiver so technically it does not need a signal cable ran to it

My opinion is to have the HDMI cable ran to the projector so go with the UB model lddude:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Projector mounting ideas

Keep in mind you will need an AC outlet near the projector...this will require an electrician if you don't all ready have this in place. It will need to be behind or to the side of the pre determined mounting position of the projector ...I only mention that having seen more than 1 electrician put the thing smack in front of the projector without realizing it :duh:

As for a mount my recommendation is this PEERLESS. Ive seen the one that comes free with the EPSON and its extremely cheap and very difficult to adjust properly....The micro gear feature of this PEERLESS makes adjusting very easy in the initial setup....

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385996280&sr=1-5&keywords=projector+mount


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Agree with the HDMI cable, if you can, work to a 25' long cable.

Discount Website: http://www.cablesforless.com/Ultra-HDMI-High-Speed-Cable-25-Foot-P5424C121.aspx


----------



## mustang (Oct 16, 2013)

While the Panny n JVC all look great.. this broke man's budget is around 1000-1500. Can anyone suggest a good projector. Optoma/Epson are brands am looking in my price range. Any suggestions/advices are appreciated.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Type in Top Ten Projectors in a Google search:

http://home-theater-projectors-review.toptenreviews.com/

Don't forget to budget cables and screen - or maybe paint a wall.

btw....depending on "drywall skills" and if you can skim coat/sand a small area that's a good way to enhance the picture.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any goodies coming your way yet crowman ?


----------

